# BSNL Penta IS709C at Rs 3999



## Revanth Chadaga (Oct 15, 2012)

BSNL and Pantel have launched their new tablet IS709C 
Specs:
OS Version    Android 4.0.4
Processor    Cortex A8 1.2GHZ
LCD    7" 16:9, 800 x 480 16M Colours, Multitouch Capacitive
RAM    512MB DDRIII
ROM (Storage)    4GB
External Memory    TF Card (Up to 32 GB)
Battery    3000 mAh
USB Ports    Mini USB
Wi-Fi    IEEE 802.11 b/g/n
Camera    0.3MP
Earphone    3.5mm Jack
G-Sensor    Yes
Connectivity    Supports 2G & 3G USB Dongles (GSM & CDMA)
Video & Audio    AVI(H.264, DIVX, DIVX, XVID, rm, rmvb, MKV(H.264, DIVX, DIVX, XVID), WMV, MOV, MP4(H.264, MPEG, DIVX, XVID), DAT(VCD), VOB(DVD), PMP,MPEG, MPG, FLV(H.263,H.264), ASF, TS, TP, 3GP, MPG etc. MP3,WMA,MP2,OGG,AAC,M4A,MA4,FLAC,APE,3GP,WAV
Office    EPUB, WORD, EXCEL, POWERPOINT, PDF, TXT

Actually it has Rk2918 Soc(acc to buyers) which has Vivante GC800 GPU which is quite powerful 
I have ordered it from Snapdeal, so expect a review soon!     

T-Pad IS709C | Pantel Technologies Pvt Ltd

Coming to the product:
Design and build: The build quality is very good and feels sturdy, design is fairly decent. Its whole body is made up of plastic and overall feels quite good. It weighs about 550g which is slightly heavy. It is quiet slim!
]


Performance and screen: The touch screen response is quite good and performance of the device is fairly good. It has a 5 point capacitive multi touch! It has a Cortex A8 1.0 GHz processor and has a Vivante GC800 GPU. The screen is very colorful and bright and vivid. Text crispiness is fairly decent. Video playback is just brilliant! Colours are really vibrant!The default video player plays all the major video formats with any resolution, so there is no need of installing any 3rd party video Player

Gaming and Battery: I am not a heavy gamer and have not tried heavy graphic games but I tried Temple Run, Subway Surfers, Racing Moto, Fruit Ninja, Angry Birds, Raging Thunder 2 HD, Riptide GP, Agent Dash, Speed Moto etc.. all of these worked pretty well without any issues. And battery is ok, it will last for 3-4 hrs and if managed well it will last for 4-5 hrs! It doesn't heat up while charging like other tablets because it charges via USB port and not proprietary pin!

Conclusion: This is the best cheapest capacitive android 4.0.4 tablet you can get in the market! You can go for this without thinking twice!
Pics(For non-registered users):
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-RflVjqyB-lE/UH1J6BqhtTI/AAAAAAAAAJU/iPSoj7Cz2uU/s912/DSC01304.JPG
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JdjthIj6i7Y/UH1J67chSdI/AAAAAAAAAJk/uM5ayBvbYkk/s912/DSC01305.JPG
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3s9UoQwW9aE/UH1J6CECFtI/AAAAAAAAAJY/0_XHrT1B1HQ/s912/DSC01307.JPG
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-WuAgZ6DOg7c/UH1KFwvLFLI/AAAAAAAAAJs/qYU3P9ooHSk/s912/DSC01309.JPG
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dnFFtDulGDA/UH1KIsT0obI/AAAAAAAAAJ8/a7ZQ8PrPaOw/s912/DSC01310.JPG
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-douhV2ieU0s/UH1KWeB44hI/AAAAAAAAAKE/6sNcGT7fNZI/s912/DSC01312.JPG
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ol9iiYqTGzE/UH1KbglGGDI/AAAAAAAAAKU/RzQx03Yq-mU/s912/DSC01313.JPG

I recommend buying this one through Snapdeal or Homeshop18 or BuyThePrice do not buy it from Naaptol or Seventymm etc..... 



Overall it is a good budget tablet priced at Rs 3999
Video Demo:


If anyone have any queries or doubts, feel free to ask!


----------



## Revanth Chadaga (Oct 20, 2012)

Video Demo


----------



## techlover (Oct 22, 2012)

Good job buddy 

add the Quadrant,Antutu and Nenamark 2 benchmark scores too


----------



## chanchalchatt (Oct 22, 2012)

is any modem supported by this tab ,like micromax 353g?


----------



## Revanth Chadaga (Oct 22, 2012)

techlover said:


> Good job buddy
> 
> add the Quadrant,Antutu and Nenamark 2 benchmark scores too



In Antutu I got a score of 2516 which is quite good considering the price 3999, its very difficult to find a capacitive touch tablet in this price segment!, not tested the other 2 bechmarks


----------



## Revanth Chadaga (Oct 22, 2012)

chanchalchatt said:


> is any modem supported by this tab ,like micromax 353g?



Supported dongles are
Tera 3G - T3G72A
Airtel  Huawei - E173 Bu-1
Idea Huawei - E1732
Reliance ZTE - MF190
Huawei - E173
Huawei - E1550


----------



## captain_volt (Oct 23, 2012)

what about warranty issues? do they have service center in ghaziabad noida delhi?


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 8, 2012)

do pdf magazines or graphical pdf's work well in this tab?

i also read there is no physical volume button, how inconvenient is this?


----------



## Revanth Chadaga (Nov 18, 2012)

Root :xda-developers - View Single Post - How to root Bsnl Penta TPad is709c

This tablet has been finally rooted!! Use the updated usb_adb.ini attached below and follow the same procedure! you can see root acces and see device as Nexus S as i have modified the build.prop




Procedure:

1)Install Android SDK and copy the adb_usb.ini(attached) file to .Android folder in C://your profile name/documents/.Android paste it here
2)Download PDAnet and connect your tablet with USB Debugging on and it installs the drivers
3)Open the SDK manager as administrator and install Android SDK Tools, Android SDK Platform tools and Google USB Driver
4)Goto C:/Program Files/Android/android sdk>>Goto platform tools>> Open Command line here by pressing Shift+Right mouse button
5)Type adb devices and see if some id with numbers and alphabets is displayed, if it is displayed then you can root using the "root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v15" attached below and extract it and then click on Runme.bat and chose normal and follow the onscreen instructions!
Enjoy rooted tablet!!

Android SDK:- *dl.google.com/android/installer_r21-windows.exe

pdanet:- *pdanet.co/bin/PdaNetZ350.exe

adb_usb.in : adb_usb (1).zip

root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v3 : Root_with_Restore_by_Bin4ry_v3.rar


----------

